

To Catch a Comet: PBS Documentary - unclebucknasty
http://www.pbs.org/program/catch-comet/

======
unclebucknasty
Really good animations and info on the Rosetta project in general. Helps to
visualize a lot of the stuff we've been reading. Also gives a good sense of
scale.

Summary, trailer and link to video can be found at the URL posted in this HN
submission. Direct link to video is here:

[http://video.pbs.org/video/2365367186/](http://video.pbs.org/video/2365367186/)

